# Do You Use Estimating Software On Your Estimates



## daviddeschaine

Does anyone use roof estimating software during your estimates? I personally used 3 different programs to run my roofing business. I wanted to use just one program for all the roofing estimates with scheduling with a calendar, then enter customer information only once, and then print the professional looking estimate with photos of the home, and a product description, and photos of the product included in the proposal, all from one software program…. But the estimating programs I did see online charged a purchase fee for set-up, and monthly fee for using the program. 


*



* 
I did not want to pay every month, so I personally had a software engineer develope this program to do all these features, and I'm helping roofers get this powerful program by investing a small one-time fee, which will help pay for the software engineer to develope this custom roof estimating software.


I like the new software, and my customers like the photos included in the written estimate.


----------



## Grumpy

Dave I've got to tell you this is your first post that has me excited. I too use multiple programs to run my business which creates room for error each time flip flopping from one to the next. I too have looked at other estimating and business management programs but never found one that did exactly what I wanted it to do. I too decided that the only way to have a software package do what I wanted was to pay a software developer to do it. Unlike you however I wasn't able to afford the upfront costs for the development.


I am definetly looking into this and don't be suprised if I make a purchase.


----------



## daviddeschaine

*I really Added Everything We Need As Roofers In This Software!*

It's Awesome Grumpy, I'm using This Program Everyday!!



Grumpy said:


> Dave I've got to tell you this is your first post that has me excited. I too use multiple programs to run my business which creates room for error each time flip flopping from one to the next. I too have looked at other estimating and business management programs but never found one that did exactly what I wanted it to do. I too decided that the only way to have a software package do what I wanted was to pay a software developer to do it. Unlike you however I wasn't able to afford the upfront costs for the development.
> 
> 
> I am definetly looking into this and don't be suprised if I make a purchase.


----------



## RemStar

Grumpy, Tells us what you think!


----------



## dougger222

Dave,

Sounds like a nice deal your developing. May be interested... Can you send me a PM with more details?

For non insurance work this sounds really nice.


----------



## storm-finder

Take a look at www.estimationpro.com , I've used them for over a year now and linked with GeoEstimator I found it to be the easiest to use. All these programs are personal preferences with pros and cons to each, but take a look before you decide... Mention my name for trials or discounts as they take will take care of you.


----------



## buildpinnacle

David:

More screen shots. I'm intrigued and how could I not be.....I get 100 emails a day from you . It looks good, but i would like to see some sample screen shots on the site and would like to hear from someone who has actually used the software. Maybe you could shoot a couple us a demo to take around the block!


----------



## daviddeschaine

*Hello buildpinnacle Check Out The Videos Here!*

Here are some Great Training Videos, and This Should Show A lot more than Screen Shots....

http://www.roofestimatepro.com/training.html

Thanks Buddy!


----------



## FriscoBlue

Just watched the VIdeos.

Looks very good?

Grumpy have you tried it?


----------



## buildpinnacle

I bit. I'll let everyone know. If it is can be customized like advertised, I can see me implementing some of my own templates in and it being a nice one shot program to keep all my appts, ests, notes, pics, etc for each est and file. It is not fancy, but it doesn't have to be. I still use quickbooks to keep all the p/l stuff accurate, but i can invoice from my truck, and put the copies of the invoice in a letter tray for the accnt to enter into quickbooks when she is doing data entry. I think I can make this work.


----------



## buildpinnacle

*My Intial Review*

OK David Deschaine, here it goes. After watching the tutorials and pumping out a few estimates the initial verdict is.........

A+

Sometimes I can be accused of not thinking my estimate looks good enough or carries enough detail, etc. I forget that most of the people that get it are seeing it for the first time and they are flabergasted when I get on the roof, spend 15 minutes in my truck and come back with a fully detailed, line item estimate that has full color photos including the style and color of the shingle they want and pictures of bad details, poor workmanship, hail hits, or areas of interest with a description next to each photo for me to show them what I am seeing up there. I simply take the pics, take the SD card out of my camera, put it in the computer, create the estimate, browse and upload the photos, say what I want to say, and 15 minutes later I have a report that looks to them like I spent 2 hours on it. 

I have line itemed every single cost with profit margin built in we do for residential roofing from shingles, to metal, decra, low slope on the porch etc and put it in the database with a nice description, unit, and unit cost. It took me about 3 hours to get everything like I wanted it, but now it's there. 

I'm a jotto desk guy with an HP 460 mobile printer so I love it. I don't do estimates at home. (residential anyway) I do them in the driveway and sell them on the spot so this is just a very fancy 2 part fill in the blank for me, but it sets us apart form the guy who is check marking boxes or handwriting on his pre-made 2 part form. 

Most of my business is storm related and mostly commercial, but I sell about 3-5 houses a week by default out of our home office and I like gadets and software. This is Xactimate to me with a better proposal and the contact management software that Xactimate doesn't have. I figure the $99 won't last long after you get up and running, but I'm glad I tried it. I write too detailed a scope for commercial work so I haven't gotten that tweaked into this yet, but I am working on it. I just have to put a lot of line items in there and spend the time writing them up. I went 5 for 5 first two days using it. Maybe a coincidence, but every single client made a comment about the 3 page proposal with pics. 

Grump, this might be a very cheap solution to your all in one software you've written about. Like I said....not fancy at all, but it seems to do the job, is fully customizable, and I expect that there will be improvements and updates to come. 

David, the only thing I cannot figure out is how to create my own template and have the proposals or estimate go to that without saving each one as an RTF and then manually making changes to it like I want. We need a tutorial on how to create our own custom estiimate or proposal templates. Maybe I missed something in the tutorials. HELP.

Jett


----------



## FriscoBlue

Thanks for the update Buildpinnacle.

Anyone else tried it?


----------



## PTROOFING

Looks great, but we already keep all of our proposals and contact info in our system.
We use Eagle View when we are either to busy to go out and measure, or its a large home with many steep pitches, valleys, hips, etc. They have been 100% right on the money as for sq ft. but at times a bit off on drip edge. Eagle View gives us great proposal info, such as drawings, material needed, pictures etc. But Dave's system looks good as well. Keep us informed.


----------



## billwestroofing

Went to order the software but no where to enter mailing address not sure if they just email to you or what. anyone else see that on the order form?


----------



## Ed the Roofer

I will be checking it out sometime this winter too.

Ed


----------



## daviddeschaine

*Instant Digital Download - No Mailing Needed*

*Hello Bill West Roofing,

You will get a download link sent to your email address, and you can download the software with your multi-user license to all of your computers in your home or office.

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help,

David Deschaine
*


billwestroofing said:


> Went to order the software but no where to enter mailing address not sure if they just email to you or what. anyone else see that on the order form?


----------



## charlotteroofers

daviddeschaine said:


> Does anyone use roof estimating software during your estimates? I personally used 3 different programs to run my roofing business. I wanted to use just one program for all the roofing estimates with scheduling with a calendar, then enter customer information only once, and then print the professional looking estimate with photos of the home, and a product description, and photos of the product included in the proposal, all from one software program…. But the estimating programs I did see online charged a purchase fee for set-up, and monthly fee for using the program.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I did not want to pay every month, so I personally had a software engineer develope this program to do all these features, and I'm helping roofers get this powerful program by investing a small one-time fee, which will help pay for the software engineer to develope this custom roof estimating software.
> 
> 
> I like the new software, and my customers like the photos included in the written estimate.


We use Xactimate!


----------



## Roofmaster417

Xactimate my friend.

*BUT PARDON ME BECAUSE*


*I am also estimating that those Girly,little dress wearing,bubble headed no FOOTBALL PLAYING*

*STEELERS will get ROLLED BY THEM BIG BAD*

*GREEN BAY PACKERS.......*

:laughing:* :yes: :laughing: :yes: :laughing: :yes: :laughing: :yes: :laughing:*


----------



## Perden Construction

I'm new to this site and this is the first post I looked at. I am in the process of starting my business and am a foreman at another company at the moment but I will be buying this software. When you can sit down with the homeowner and show them pictures of their roof and break everything down for them, it helps out a lot when trying to describe to them what you are doing.


----------



## Roofmaster417

Perden Construction said:


> I'm new to this site and this is the first post I looked at. I am in the process of starting my business and am a foreman at another company at the moment but I will be buying this software. When you can sit down with the homeowner and show them pictures of their roof and break everything down for them, it helps out a lot when trying to describe to them what you are doing.


I am in no way trying to block a sale but starting out a Digital camera,USB cable and a laptop can work just as well.Your financial situation might be a little better than most starting out.I do think its great for someone to want to start a legitamate business.It help with the american dream.


----------



## daviddeschaine

*Roof Estimate Pro - Full Package*

Hello RoofMaster417,

Thanks for helping out, and yes you can use a digital camera, and a laptop, but the *Roof Estimate Pro Program* has a calendar scheduling program which is linked to your customer database, and invoicing for your customers which is also included. Plus I have included pricing for roofing jobs which I use personally. I have also included a Email system for remarketing your customers, while building your customer database. I had a software engineer custom make this for my roofing business, instead of using three other programs to accomplish the same thing.
Dave-


Roofmaster417 said:


> I am in no way trying to block a sale but starting out a Digital camera,USB cable and a laptop can work just as well.Your financial situation might be a little better than most starting out.I do think its great for someone to want to start a legitamate business.It help with the american dream.


----------



## Roofmaster417

daviddeschaine said:


> Hello RoofMaster417,
> 
> Thanks for helping out, and yes you can use a digital camera, and a laptop, but the *Roof Estimate Pro Program* has a calendar scheduling program which is linked to your customer database, and invoicing for your customers which is also included. Plus I have included pricing for roofing jobs which I use personally. I have also included a Email system for remarketing your customers, while building your customer database. I had a software engineer custom make this for my roofing business, instead of using three other programs to accomplish the same thing.
> Dave-


Cool Dave,I will have a look see,thanks:thumbup:


----------



## daviddeschaine

*The IPad is a great way to make a presentation*



Roofmaster417 said:


> Cool Dave,I will have a look see,thanks:thumbup:



The IPad is a great way to make a presentation - Less intimidating than a Large Laptop computer, and the screen is HD. Simply create a PowerPoint or Keynote presentation, and send it to your email located on the IPad.

Great conversation piece, and with an information package with brochures it makes you look very professional.

First Impression Is Everything - Great Stuff!


----------



## roofin0509

Hey David, I am new to this site and am searching for a new bid platform for the company that I work for. I was wondering what made your software stand out from the all the other bid platforms? Anything info would be great.

Thanks,
Roofin0509


----------



## kudzuconstruction

I use Act Pro 2012,, its very versitile, and you can save all your info into act for a well rounded client data base. 
use xactimate and save estimates in ACT.



http://www.kudzuconstruction.com


----------



## BrandRoof

daviddeschaine said:


> The IPad is a great way to make a presentation - Less intimidating than a Large Laptop computer, and the screen is HD. Simply create a PowerPoint or Keynote presentation, and send it to your email located on the IPad.
> 
> Great conversation piece, and with an information package with brochures it makes you look very professional.
> 
> First Impression Is Everything - Great Stuff!


Very True! I thought about this a couple of weeks ago and I'm starting to put the powerpoint together now.


----------



## IHAS_LLC

Good Call!



kudzuconstruction said:


> I use Act Pro 2012,, its very versitile, and you can save all your info into act for a well rounded client data base.
> use xactimate and save estimates in ACT.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kudzuconstruction.com


----------



## roofin0509

So when your using ACT, do you have to pay for it and xactimate every month?


----------



## kudzuconstruction

xatimate is subcribtion,

Act is a program you own , made by the same people who made peachtree accounting. I save copies of estimates, contracts, checks, everything paper is scanned in and saved under customers contact in Act. about $250.00 and you own it for life. 

http://www.kudzuconstruction.com


----------



## charlotteroofers

Hey Dave where can we download a copy of your roofing software? free trial? a video doesn't do much for me. Acculynx and Estimation pro gave m a trial.

charlotte nc roofing | roofing kannapolis nc | salisbury nc roofing | roofing companies | contractors


----------



## English Roofer

Well i brought the software and downloaded it(several times) and still having problems with it!:thumbdown:
Email Dave 3 times(this year) and still no reply!
Im waiting dave.........


----------



## daviddeschaine

*You need some Help?*

I'm not sure who you are but if you send me an email I always repy, and my cell phone is always on the contact page of all my programs.

What did you download several times?

send a IM :thumbup: I Help Everyone - Thanks English Roofer!

David




English Roofer said:


> Well i brought the software and downloaded it(several times) and still having problems with it!???
> Email Dave 3 times(this year) and still no reply!
> Im waiting dave.........


----------



## English Roofer

daviddeschaine said:


> I'm not sure who you are but if you send me an email I always repy, and my cell phone is always on the contact page of all my programs.
> 
> What did you download several times?
> 
> send a IM :thumbup: I Help Everyone - Thanks English Roofer!
> 
> David


Hi Dave, i have sent you 3 emails to [email protected] which was on the roofing business blue print contact page, i will send you the query in the private mail from here unless you want me to send it to another email address.
Regards
Dave


----------



## 4 seasons

Let's get some results here!


----------



## daviddeschaine

*I'm currently having my software engineer create a simpler setup for the software*

Hello English Roofer,


I'm not sure what the problem is - I'm currently having my software engineer create a simpler setup for the software without having to install the SQL database ect....


With so many diffrent Windows version we are making it much easier to install - I will let you know when the update is complete - I'm sorry the error has come up I have never seen that before.


But this is why we created the Web-Based Roofing Estimator Pro There is never an issue with setup, and we completely install everything!


I will contact you as soon as the new software is completed - if you would like a refund instead let me know.


Thanks,


David :thumbup:



English Roofer said:


> Hi Dave, i have sent you 3 emails to [email protected] which was on the roofing business blue print contact page, i will send you the query in the private mail from here unless you want me to send it to another email address.
> Regards
> Dave


----------



## English Roofer

daviddeschaine said:


> Hello English Roofer,
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the problem is - I'm currently having my software engineer create a simpler setup for the software without having to install the SQL database ect....
> 
> 
> With so many diffrent Windows version we are making it much easier to install - I will let you know when the update is complete - I'm sorry the error has come up I have never seen that before.
> 
> 
> But this is why we created the Web-Based Roofing Estimator Pro There is never an issue with setup, and we completely install everything!
> 
> 
> I will contact you as soon as the new software is completed - if you would like a refund instead let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> David :thumbup:



Hi Dave, thanks for your reply, yes i will wait for the new software,do you know how long it will be?
Ive looked at the new web based software and yes it looks good and exactly what im after.
Looking forward to hearing from you soon
Regards
Dave:thumbup:


----------



## daviddeschaine

*Software Engineer Has Quouted The End of Next Week*

Hello English Roofer,

My software engineer has told me he should be finished with everything by the end of next week - 

As soon as it is ready I will let you know, and also everyone who owns the Roofing Business Blueprint will have access to the new update.

Thanks,

David :thumbup:



English Roofer said:


> Hi Dave, thanks for your reply, yes i will wait for the new software,do you know how long it will be?
> Ive looked at the new web based software and yes it looks good and exactly what im after.
> Looking forward to hearing from you soon
> Regards
> Dave:thumbup:


----------



## FriscoBlue

Hi Guys,
i took a tour of estimation pro!
looked good, ,any one using it? feed back would be great.
They are looking for small set up fee and monthly fee. no contract cancel anytime?

Thx


----------



## roofin0509

Hey FriscoBlue,

I recently purchased estimationPRO and glad I took my time. I sampled as many programs as I could, and let me tell you what a pain in the butt!!! But if I was going to be spending that kind of money I decided I better. Another thing read as much as you can on the different programs, there are a lot of guys that know a lot on these forums. After doing a few webinars, I found estimationPRO to be the program for me. Their crew calendar blew me away, along with the way they can set up my workflow for my company. I will say I did like some of the features of some of the others bid software's, but they were just not as user friendly as I would have liked them. I would get a webinar set up with John, if you have not already. If you have any questions feel free to PM me or I am sure someone else has some helpful information. Best of luck on finding a bid software program. 

Roofin


----------



## valleyRunner

I have used ePRO for about 2 years I think. I would not bid my roofs any other way. User friendly interface on NON WEB BASED software, JobTracker to track all jobs from start to finish, and quickbooks sync for all accounting purposes. 

To be completely honest, when I first started using ePRO, it was frustrating. The software had a lot of bugs and would not always work the way I wanted. However, due to their revamped IT support, they have taken many of my requests and inserted them into the program. They have updated the software so well, I can create an estimate in a matter of a few minutes. You can input your measurements with ease, or if your lazy, just order a Pictometry report and import it into ePRO. (by the way, Pictometry gave me a discount just for being a ePRO customer!) It gathers every measurement needed to produce a bid/contract/job scope. 

Ask about their workflow automation. It will literally blow your mind and you will wander how you ever did business without it. 

Set up a demo, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## FriscoBlue

*estimation Pro*

Thank you guys for the info.
I will check it out in motr detail for sure.

Guess if it is that good the monthly fee is worth it?

Thanks again!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## English Roofer

English Roofer said:


> Well i brought the software and downloaded it(several times) and still having problems with it!:thumbdown:
> Email Dave 3 times(this year) and still no reply!
> Im waiting dave.........



Well here is an update,Dave sent me the new software and i was still having a few problems but i have to say a big thank you to Dave:clap:, we spoke on the phone today and he ironed out the minor gliches!!:thumbup:
He was very polite and patient with me and spoke for 45mins helping me though it!
Great customer service with further help if i need it.
Im just coming to grips with the software but it looks great and would recommend it!
With customer service like that you cant go wrong:clap:
Cheers
Dave


----------



## kblh1964

I have used Estimation Pro for 2 yrs and have been thru the devloping stages of it 
and just got the newest updated versions and am excited about increasing sales due
to how easy it is give estimates.
Getting a link to Pictometry and Geo estimator at reduced cost and can upload measurements directly to program is just awesome and easy .

KBLH


----------



## alloutestimators

roofin0509 said:


> So when your using ACT, do you have to pay for it and xactimate every month?



Why not let us write your claims for you? its cheap (only $149 per estimate) and it saves companies the trouple of a) paying for xactimate every month b) making sure somebody is on staff that knows how to rewrite insurance scopes/write new scopes with xactimate c) keeps you from losing time & money on a daily basis d) knowing someone that knows xactimate inside and out is doing your work for you and e) having your logo on every estimate. 

We increase job profit an average of 59%

It's the smartest tool any roofing company can have, All-Out Estimators.

Contact me at: [email protected] for details.


----------



## aac_cos

*its cheap*



alloutestimators said:


> Why not let us write your claims for you? its cheap (only $149 per estimate) and it saves companies the trouple of a) paying for xactimate every month b) making sure somebody is on staff that knows how to rewrite insurance scopes/write new scopes with xactimate c) keeps you from losing time & money on a daily basis d) knowing someone that knows xactimate inside and out is doing your work for you and e) having your logo on every estimate.
> 
> We increase job profit an average of 59%
> 
> It's the smartest tool any roofing company can have, All-Out Estimators.
> 
> Contact me at: [email protected] for details.



What's your companies website?


----------



## alloutestimators

Right now its being redesigned from the ground up but generally everything is done through paypal and emailed to the customer.


----------



## aac_cos

*Licensed & Insured?*



alloutestimators said:


> Right now its being redesigned from the ground up but generally everything is done through paypal and emailed to the customer.


Are you licensed and do you have Errors and Omissions Insurance?


----------



## alloutestimators

I'm a certified all lines insurance adjuster through the state of Texas and I don't have error & omissions insurance because I firmly state that my company is not held liable for any actions between you and the insurance companies. I strictly write new estimates or rewrite insurance scopes for contractors at a small cost. What they chose to do with these estimates is strictly up to them. I'm just here to help those that aren't capable of doing xactimate estimates on their own or know how but are over loaded with work and need assistance.


----------



## aac_cos

*Let's Talk*



alloutestimators said:


> I'm a certified all lines insurance adjuster through the state of Texas and I don't have error & omissions insurance because I firmly state that my company is not held liable for any actions between you and the insurance companies. I strictly write new estimates or rewrite insurance scopes for contractors at a small cost. What they chose to do with these estimates is strictly up to them. I'm just here to help those that aren't capable of doing xactimate estimates on their own or know how but are over loaded with work and need assistance.



Give me a call tomorrow or send me an email and let's talk, maybe I can give you some work and see if you fit into our program.

Corey Pate

In House Adjuster Staffing
National Claims Services
"Re-Building America One Storm at a Time"

800.775.8667 Office (Toll Free)
719.559.3027 Local
719.440.9185 Cell
888.570.6723 Fax (Toll Free)
[email protected]


----------



## daviddeschaine

*Start My Roofing Business*



daviddeschaine said:


> Does anyone use roof estimating software during your estimates? I personally used 3 different programs to run my roofing business. I wanted to use just one program for all the roofing estimates with scheduling with a calendar, then enter customer information only once, and then print the professional looking estimate with photos of the home, and a product description, and photos of the product included in the proposal, all from one software program…. But the estimating programs I did see online charged a purchase fee for set-up, and monthly fee for using the program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not want to pay every month, so I personally had a software engineer developed this program to do all these features, and I'm helping roofers get this powerful program by investing a small one-time fee, which will help pay for the software engineer to developed this custom roof estimating software.
> 
> 
> I like the new software, and my customers like the photos included in the written estimate.



Happy New Year 2015


----------



## dzamora

Aerial Roof Measurements - Lowest prices online. $20 up to 30 Squares. www.skyviewestimator.com


----------

